# saying hello



## THEWIZARDOFKOZ (Feb 23, 2012)

great board.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 23, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*THEWIZARDOFKOZ* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 23, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 23, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## ciulloboe (Feb 23, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## charley (Feb 23, 2012)

Welcome to IM........


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 23, 2012)

Hello!


----------



## Ellien (Feb 23, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## Kimi (Feb 23, 2012)

Hello!!!!


----------



## hulklion (Feb 24, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 24, 2012)

welcome


----------



## brazey (Feb 24, 2012)

Welcome to IronMag


----------



## jmr79x (Feb 24, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## ecto (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 27, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## grynch888 (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## xpillz.com (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Rawpowder (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome.


----------

